# Sink rough-in



## I'mYourTourGuide

At what height do you guys rough sinks in at? In the kitchen I rough-in at 14.5" AFF and when i keep my 10" from the bottom of the sink bowls, i have to 45 down out of the trap to the rough in stub out. (i 45 down to it and meet it with another 45 in order to NOT S trap it which is not permissible in ky). . . But My point is, a 14.5" rough in for a KS doesn't sound really feasable when you already know the H/O isn't going to have a disposal. . 

What's your opinion?


----------



## user4

I'mYourTourGuide said:


> At what height do you guys rough sinks in at? In the kitchen I rough-in at 14.5" AFF and when i keep my 10" from the bottom of the sink bowls, i have to 45 down out of the trap to the rough in stub out. (i 45 down to it and meet it with another 45 in order to NOT S trap it which is not permissible in ky). . . But My point is, a 14.5" rough in for a KS doesn't sound really feasable when you already know the H/O isn't going to have a disposal. .
> 
> What's your opinion?


We rough all kitchen sink wastes at 12" AFF. That is all three stub outs, not just the disposal stub.


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide

Killertoiletspider said:


> We rough all kitchen sink wastes at 12" AFF. That is all three stub outs, not just the disposal stub.


That's crazy isn't it? Or I at least think so. . your trap would be on the floor to keep a horizontal trap arm. . . I'd rather use a wye (with the 45 inlet turned up, come out of the trap with another 45 and pipe down to the wye and then put a 1.5" bushing with a plug in the bottom of the wye for a c/o)


----------



## user4

I'mYourTourGuide said:


> That's crazy isn't it? Or I at least think so. . your trap would be on the floor to keep a horizontal trap arm. . . I'd rather use a wye (with the 45 inlet turned up, come out of the trap with another 45 and pipe down to the wye and then put a 1.5" bushing with a plug in the bottom of the wye for a c/o)


Our code requires every fixture must have it's own vented trap.


----------



## service guy

I'mYourTourGuide said:


> That's crazy isn't it? Or I at least think so. . your trap would be on the floor to keep a horizontal trap arm. . . I'd rather use a wye (with the 45 inlet turned up, come out of the trap with another 45 and pipe down to the wye and then put a 1.5" bushing with a plug in the bottom of the wye for a c/o)


I am not following this description, but it sounds illegal.


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide

all our code states is no s traps or floor traps, so it's permissible. . .anyhow, how far are you guys allowed down from the bottom of the bowl to the dip in the trap?


----------



## Bill

As far as need be. I rough mine in at 12 to 14 for sink


----------



## Song Dog

The standpipe can only be 24'' but a laundry can be 48" in length.

I did my RI's at 19" AFF.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## plumbingpaul

*RI*

Lavs at 19" pedestals at 21" kitchen sinks at 14" and never had a problem.


----------

